# what do you think of GT GTR 5 for beginner



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Nashbar - Welcome!

is microshift shifters (Microshift forged dual control) better then sora? are they reachable from drops?

thanks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Maybe you should test-ride the bike. Oh wait.

Seriously, though - ride some bikes locally. Off the top of my head, I know Felt is putting Microshift shifters on a few of their entry bikes, and I know people have been complaining about them. But people also complain about Sora, Tiagra, and 105. On the internet, nobody knows you can only develop 1 W/kg and all the bike parts in the world won't make you faster. 

For a few reasons, I honestly believe that there's better value in buying a bike locally, at least if it's your first and you don't have a reference bike to work from. This time of year, you can often get 2011 bikes for good prices. Phone around to your local shops and ride a bunch of bikes in your price range. If after that, you think the bike from Nashbar is a better value, it's a free country. Note that you may be able to ride that specific bike at a local Performance Bike store if you have one, or another store carrying GT. Performance will probably price-match Nashbar.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the GT is a decent bike, but would see if the GTR 4 is discounted as well. As AndrwSwitch suggested, now is the time that a lot of bikes are discounted. Also, Shimano made a big move in the 2012 Tiagra, making it a 10 speed cassette (which is basically the older 105), so if you are OK with the Sora or Tiagra 8 speed then I am sure there sill be a heavy discount on the 2011 bikes with those components.

The main thing is get what you are comfortable with in terms of fit and budget. Try to test ride as much as you can. You may spend $500 now only to want a $1,000 bike later.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of thoughts...

Considering that I've ridden more bikes that I _didn't_ like than I liked, I agree on the value of buying locally and the ability to test ride before deciding, especially if this is your first road bike. And that says nothing of the services a reputable LBS provides. Also worth noting, this model is currently only offered in S, M and XL, so proceed with caution. 

To answer you question, in my admittedly limited research, Microshifts generally get good reviews. This model operates similarly to Shimano's Tiagra (and up) groups, so yes, you can shift while in the drops.

The gearing on this bike is on the tall side (53/39 std double crankset and 11-26 cassette), so depending on your terrain and fitness, you may find hills a bit of a challenge. Gearing can be changed, but at some cost, so something to consider.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

guys, thanks very much for your feedback!


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Goto performance and test this bike. I'm pretty sure nashbar and performance share the same owners so a price match shouldn't be a problem (not like it ever is at performance anyways.)


----------

